# Aladdin: Teaser-Trailer zeigt erstmals Will Smith als Dschinni in Aktion



## AndreLinken (11. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aladdin: Teaser-Trailer zeigt erstmals Will Smith als Dschinni in Aktion* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Teaser-Trailer zeigt erstmals Will Smith als Dschinni in Aktion*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was diese Realverfilmungen sollen...


----------



## UthaSnake (11. Februar 2019)

Bankkonten von reichen Filmproduzenten füllen


----------



## Gemar (11. Februar 2019)

Selten eine unpassendere Umsetzung gesehen, hier passt ja wirklich gar nichts.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Februar 2019)

In den Sozialen Medien sind sie alle gerade am abkotzen bzw. sich am totlachen weil Will Smith so extrem dämlich aussieht.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2019)

Bei "Die schöne und das Biest" war es gelungen. Dschungelbuch Disney Remake war mir zu düster.

101 Dalmatiner als Realfilm war gut.  Alice im Wunderland als Realfilm kam sehr gut rüber.

cinderella fand ich nicht so berauschend.

Susi und Strolch und König der Löwen seh ich interessant in die Zukunft. Allein der Trailer von CGI König der Löwen hat die stimmung gebracht





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZDu8cuCY6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aladdin hat auch das Problem dass für viele Robiee Williams Dschinni ist. Dschaffar sieht auch sehr komisch aus - mehr weiblich und nicht böse


----------



## Cobar (11. Februar 2019)

Bitte hört endlich auf die alten Filme neu auflegen zu wollen.
Wenn euch nichts mehr einfällt, dann ist das eben so, aber verhunzt die Filme bitte nicht so dermaßen.
Selbst das CGI sieht einfach nur schlecht aus.
Dass sich Will Smith echt für sowas hergibt... aber gut, er war ja auch schon in Suicide Squad dabei, der war auch nicht besser


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dschungelbuch Disney Remake war mir zu düster.


Gerade den Film fand ich echt gelungen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.  



Cobar schrieb:


> Dass sich Will Smith echt für sowas hergibt... aber gut, er war ja auch schon in Suicide Squad dabei, der war auch nicht besser


Was will Will Smith denn sonst machen? Der hat doch seit Jahren in keinen guten Filmen mehr mit gespielt. Suicide Squad war zwar unterhaltsam, aber auch kaum mehr als mittelprächtig.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gerade den Film fand ich echt gelungen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.



Es erinnerte mich zu sehr an Kiplings Original


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was will Will Smith denn sonst machen? Der hat doch seit Jahren in keinen guten Filmen mehr mit gespielt. Suicide Squad war zwar unterhaltsam, aber auch kaum mehr als mittelprächtig.



Bright ist ziemlich geil, da kommt auch wohl irgendwann ein zweiter Teil. Das ist allerdings ein TV-Film, sozusagen, also von Netflix.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es erinnerte mich zu sehr an Kiplings Original


Umso besser.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bright ist ziemlich geil, da kommt auch wohl irgendwann ein zweiter Teil. Das ist allerdings ein TV-Film, sozusagen, also von Netflix.


Bright hab ich gesehen und fand den Film, bis auf die Idee dahinter, auch eher mittelmäßig. ^^


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dschungelbuch Disney Remake war mir zu düster.


Wir haben vor einer Woche Mowgli geschaut, der ja auch jener Geschichte folgt, wohl aber näher am ganz ursprünglichen Original (also nicht Disney): War ebenfalls düsterer, aber nicht mal so übel. Weil halt auch das ganze "Disneyhafte" fehlt.


//Zum eigentlichen Thema: Das schaut irgendwie komisch aus
:/


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Februar 2019)

Also Will Smith sieht wirklich komisch aus. Liegt allerdings nicht unbedingt nur an ihm, der Dschinni funktioniert für mich in Live-Action schlicht nicht glaube ich. 
Abgesehen davon würde ich mir so ein Remake eh nicht anschauen. Die zu Grunde liegenden Originale sind immer noch perfekt zum Anschauen. Und welchen Mehrwert bringt mir ein Remake in Live Action abgesehen von modernerem Look? Werd ich mir nie anschauen und lieber wieder die Originale reinschmeißen.


----------



## Sanador (11. Februar 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach sehen fast alle "Real"-Verfilmungen (eher unpassender Name, da 80% der Filme aus CGI sind) seltsam aus.
Das Geschirr aus "Die Schöne und das Biest" ist beispielsweise  geradezu unheimlich.
Während man die Zeichentrick-Pendants vermutlich noch in 50 Jahren anschauen kann, werden die Real-Verfilmungen in 10 Jahren ähnlich spektakulär sein wie "Der Rasenmähermann".


----------



## bundesgerd (11. Februar 2019)

Der Prinz von Bel-Air ist wieder da. 
Sorry, der musste einfach raus...


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2019)

Er ist wesentlich mehr. Iam Legend, MIB 1-3, Independence Day 1, Bad Boys 1 uva.

Man kann von ihm halten was man will (Protegierung vom Sohn u.a.) aber er hat auch gute Filme gemacht.


----------



## bundesgerd (11. Februar 2019)

Natürlich hat er das.
Ich meine ja nur die Pose und die Art wie er im Trailer auftritt, erinnert mich direkt an den Bel-Air-Prinzen.


----------



## Odin333 (11. Februar 2019)

Mein erster Gedanke:
Eieieieieieiei du liebe Zeit....

Wenn man das Ziel hatte die unpassendsten und unsympathischsten Schauspieler für diesen Film zu finden, dann hat es Disney mit Bravour geschafft!


----------



## Schalkmund (11. Februar 2019)

Ich frage mich warum sie den Film an den Zeichentrickfilm von 92 anlehnen müssen, die könnten doch auch einfach einen anderen Aladdin-Film drehen. Ist doch vermutlich eh für Jüngere gedacht und viele heutige Kinder kennen den ollen Schinken aus unserer Kindheit schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Februar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum sie den Film an den Zeichentrickfilm von 92 anlehnen müssen, die könnten doch auch einfach einen anderen Aladdin-Film drehen. Ist doch vermutlich eh für Jüngere gedacht und viele heutige Kinder kennen den ollen Schinken aus unserer Kindheit schon gar nicht mehr.



Das ist doch das Konzept hinter diesen ganzen neuen Realverfilmungen, die sind alle 1:1 Portierungen der Zeichentrick-Originale.

Ich nehme an, das soll die Eltern ansprechen, die mit ihren Kindern reingehen, damit die sich dabei wohlig an die Originale erinnern.


----------



## Shredhead (12. Februar 2019)

Ui, der bekannte Youtuber Will Smith ist jetzt auch im Kino zu sehen? Fantastisch! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


That's hot!


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2019)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Der Prinz von Bel-Air ist wieder da.
> Sorry, der musste einfach raus...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2019)

... irgendwie seh ich das Problem nicht bzgl. Will Smith und Dschinni? 

Hat von euch jemand schon Aladdin das Musical in HH geschaut? Hier ist der Dschinni auch 'dunkelhäutig', allerdings deutlich dicker und damit passender. Allein das schlechte CGI könnte man hier erwähnen, aber richtig viel haben wir davon doch noch gar nicht gesehen?!


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand schon Aladdin das Musical in HH geschaut? Hier ist der Dschinni auch 'dunkelhäutig', allerdings deutlich dicker und damit passender. Allein das schlechte CGI könnte man hier erwähnen, aber richtig viel haben wir davon doch noch gar nicht gesehen?!



Wieso "dunkelhäutig"? Über die Hautfarbe beschwert sich doch niemand oder? 
Das Musical in HH hab ich letztes Jahr gesehen und fand es tatsächlich unterhaltsam. Ein Live-Action-Remake als Film bräuchte ich allerdings trotzdem nicht. Das Musical bietet mir da doch eher Mehrwert durch die Performances.
Ist natürlich nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt im Trailer, aber so wird er eben auch im Rest des Films aussehen. Es sei denn es ändert sich noch etwas massiv an der CGI, aber so kurz vor dem Release wird da wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel passieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2019)

Bei Smith sehe ich weniger das Problem als am Protagonisten. Der Aladdin-Darsteller hat nen arg ausdruckslosen Blick drauf...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (12. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... irgendwie seh ich das Problem nicht bzgl. Will Smith und Dschinni?
> 
> Hat von euch jemand schon Aladdin das Musical in HH geschaut? Hier ist der Dschinni auch 'dunkelhäutig', allerdings deutlich dicker und damit passender. Allein das schlechte CGI könnte man hier erwähnen, aber richtig viel haben wir davon doch noch gar nicht gesehen?!



Ich glaub, genau das ists... die CGI passt einfach nicht. Habs mir ein paar Mal angeschaut ums mir selber zu erklären.
Und ich finde, dass die Bewegungen vom Körper und vom Kopf einfach nicht zusammenpassen. 
Somit wirkt für mich grade jene Szene einfach umpassend und wird deshalb negativ bewertet.
Gegen Smith an und für sich habe ich gar nix.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wieso "dunkelhäutig"? Über die Hautfarbe beschwert sich doch niemand oder?


Hab ich doch auch gar nicht behauptet ... 

Ich wollte es lediglich erwähnen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



> Das Musical in HH hab ich letztes Jahr gesehen und fand es tatsächlich unterhaltsam. Ein Live-Action-Remake als Film bräuchte ich allerdings trotzdem nicht. Das Musical bietet mir da doch eher Mehrwert durch die Performances.
> Ist natürlich nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt im Trailer, aber so wird er eben auch im Rest des Films aussehen. Es sei denn es ändert sich noch etwas massiv an der CGI, aber so kurz vor dem Release wird da wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel passieren.


Dito ... und da bin ich auch eher bei slb79, Aladdin selbst sieht irgendwie ... unpassend ... weil nichtssagend aus, auch Jafar geht besser, siehe Musical.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab ich doch auch gar nicht behauptet ...
> 
> Ich wollte es lediglich erwähnen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Ach so  Das Hervorheben von der gleichen Hautfarbe des Musical-Darstellers hat auf mich so gewirkt. Dachte schon, da hätte es auch aus irgendeinem Grund Kritik dafür gegeben. 



> Dito ... und da bin ich auch eher bei slb79, Aladdin selbst sieht irgendwie ... unpassend ... weil nichtssagend aus, auch Jafar geht besser, siehe Musical.



Während die CGI im Rest des Film aber ähnlich aussehen wird, hat der Aladdin-Darsteller auf jeden Fall noch die Möglichkeit schauspielerisch zu überzeugen


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es sei denn es ändert sich noch etwas massiv an der CGI, aber so kurz vor dem Release wird da wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel passieren.



Vielleicht ist es ja wie bei den Trailern zu Infinity War oder Deadpool. Irgendwas wird angeteasert, gezeigt...und im Film ist es so gar nicht vorhanden, weil man die Fans bewusst ein wenig veräppeln wollte.  

Diesen Aladin-Film muss ich nicht sehen. Weniger wegen Will Smith als Dschinni, sondern einfach weil die Protagonisten in der Tat irgendwie ausdrucksarm erscheinen. Naomi Scott als Jasmin find ich gut, aber die fand ich schon im Power Rangers-Film von 2017 heiß.


----------

